# TED Knife



## biker13 (May 8, 2013)

Got my new knife from Travis in the mail yesterday.Home run for shore.Can't post a pic PC in the shop but will get some up soon.Yes it is a beautiful knife and the leather work is out of this world.Thanks so much Mr Daniel.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 8, 2013)

He do make some purdy stuff don't he


----------



## sharpeblades (May 8, 2013)

Pictures??????


----------



## Whiteeagle (May 8, 2013)

Travis don't make NO JUNK! One of the most skilled craftsmen I know! Dlsbiker13, you have a piece of art that you can treasure for years and then pass on to another generation. Enjoy and it will reward you with years of service!


----------



## wvdawg (May 8, 2013)

I know it is awesome but I still want to see it!
Congratulations!


----------



## biker13 (May 9, 2013)

Will get pics up asap.I carry it around like its a puppy now.Desert ironwood on the handles and 3 pins.Purdy purdy purdy fo sho.


----------



## biker13 (May 16, 2013)

Ain't the best pics but I'm sure you're grinnin too.


----------



## albridges (May 16, 2013)

I really need to save up my money and invest in one of Mr. Ted's knives. Great looking piece of craftmenship.


----------



## tedsknives (May 16, 2013)

Don, really glad you like the knife.More important, glad to have a new friend


----------



## jbrooker (May 16, 2013)

Looks good and Mr. Travis makes a good knife and sheath to carry it in. Congrats


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (May 16, 2013)

tedsknives said:


> Don, really glad you like the knife.More important, glad to have a new friend



How do we get up with you for a knife


----------



## Bkeepr (May 17, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## fishbum2000 (May 17, 2013)

Very nice Knife right there


----------



## ncrobb (May 17, 2013)

Don, that is an awesome knife/sheath package.  You should have perma-grin for a long time using that one.  

Travis, all your work is nice but in my son's terminology, that sheath is "off the chain".  I'm not sure what it means but he uses when he is talking about stuff he likes.


----------



## bbs383ci (May 17, 2013)

very nice knife and leather work


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 17, 2013)

Very nice. Whats the over all length of that beauty?


----------



## biker13 (May 17, 2013)

OAL is 8 1/8 inch.Blade is 4 1/2 from handle to tip.Its a beautiful knife but its gettin used.Might retire it after this season.


----------



## wvdawg (May 18, 2013)

Now that is a beautiful outfit!  Definitely needs some wildlife blood on it!  Congrats again!


----------



## gatexaroo (May 18, 2013)

Great looking combo! Travis will make you proud to show it off. I am the proud owner of a few. I use mine in the field and in the kitchen. I couldn't let it just sit when hunting season ends!

Patrick


----------



## John I. Shore (May 19, 2013)

You will soon find that it cuts as well or better than it looks.  Enjoy it, you made a wise investment.

John I.


----------



## tedsknives (May 19, 2013)

Thank you all for the nice words


----------



## sharpeblades (May 20, 2013)

Travis great work again


----------



## tedsknives (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Raleigh


----------



## SAhunter (May 24, 2013)

Outstanding work Travis. I'm not surprised. The sheath work is second to none. I am looking forward to getting my blade inthe future.


----------

